# Zeit anzeigen Eclipse



## M4x0r (28. Jun 2009)

Hallo,
kann ich mir in Eclipse irgendwie die Zeit anzeigen lassen wie lange das Programm gebraucht hat um durchzulaufen? oder steht das schon irgendwo und ich sehs nur nicht :shock:
Danke


----------



## maki (28. Jun 2009)

TPTP kann das, so wie die meisten Profiler.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jun 2009)

Nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung ist TPTP aber ein ziemlicher Mist (besonders unter Linux),  Für die meisten Profiling Sachen reicht die Visual VM IMO völlig aus.


----------

